# No rules Highschool (NSFW, looking for Dom male/female) DM for details! (Still open~)



## RalseiTheFLuffyBoy (Jul 1, 2020)

The idea is quite lewd and im unsure if i can post it here, so as you read in the title, if you are interested feel free to dm me and i'll get back to you when i can~


----------



## ExoSoldier (Jul 1, 2020)

Ralsei noooooooo!


----------



## RalseiTheFLuffyBoy (Jul 1, 2020)

Oh no! Did i do something wrong?


----------



## Jwolfan (Dec 16, 2020)

RalseiTheFLuffyBoy said:


> The idea is quite lewd and im unsure if i can post it here, so as you read in the title, if you are interested feel free to dm me and i'll get back to you when i can~


Color me curious


----------

